# Nimble armor enhancement



## thorimar (May 8, 2009)

I used this enhancement on armor before, but now I can't find the sourcebook it came from.  It was a +1 enhancement that boosted the max dex of a set of armor by +2.  3.5 ruleset I think, but I don't have every sourcebook, and an I can't seem to locate it. Any help would be appreciated

T


----------



## Runestar (May 8, 2009)

The latest version is reprinted in magic item compendium, where it now just gives +1 max dex and -2 ACP for +1.


----------



## frankthedm (May 8, 2009)

Runestar said:


> The latest version is reprinted in magic item compendium, where it now just gives +1 max dex and -2 ACP for +1.



That is much more sane. Can it be taken more than once?


----------



## thorimar (May 9, 2009)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the help.  I think the original version was explicit that it could only be applied once.  That keeps the munchkins from getting adamantine full plate that performs like mithril chain shirts.

T.


----------



## Runestar (May 9, 2009)

thorimar said:


> Thanks for the help.  I think the original version was explicit that it could only be applied once.  That keeps the munchkins from getting adamantine full plate that performs like mithril chain shirts.
> 
> T.



Don't see how that is a problem, considering that you have to pay for the armour property, which means you are losing out on other armour enhancements which may be just as useful, if not more.



> That is much more sane. Can it be taken more than once?




Unless stated otherwise, I don't think you can take the same armour enhancement more than once, and nimbleness makes no such provision, IIRC.

I can't recall where the original version appeared though. Magic of faerun?


----------

